# Faith-bug



## lauratunes12 (Sep 22, 2012)

Faith is 12 weeks now and getting SO big. She loves strawberries, and was scared at first of carrots, but now seems to be getting into them. Anyways, I had her out last night and she was running and jumping everywhere! She's on the floor binkying as I write this, and getting more and more adventurous every day. When I tried to put her back in her cage last night, she jumped out of my hands onto the laundry room floor(where her cage is) then I picked her back up and put her in her cage, and she was leaning out the door trying to get out, poor thing. We've ordered the pieces for her NIC cage, then she'll have lots more room.

Anyways, I took a bunch of pictures last night, and thought I'd share them with ya'll. They're not great quality, because I took them on my IPad, then because it wasn't working, I took a picture on my phone of the Ipad, uploaded them to facebook, and am now uploading them here. 







She's getting so big!







Curious girl. She eventually jumped up on the top of the couch and ran around, until she fell down, then she would jump right back, fall right down...






Bunny sneeze!






"What are you looking at?"






"Hmm, I wonder if I can get up there?"






There she is on top of the couch.






Comfy on the blanket on top of the couch.






My first strawberry!


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Sep 23, 2012)

*OMG! She's getting so big! Love her  reminds me of my little Charlie!*


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 23, 2012)

Awe look at those lop babies! Looks like Faith still has some growing to do! Those ears aren't done growing yet are they? :O

And look at little Charlie's nose! omg I could give them so many kisses lol.


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 23, 2012)

Very cute, but I'd pad the corners of the table in the picture. Someone last spring lost their rabbit when it hit its head on a corner when jumping off the sofa.


----------



## lauratunes12 (Sep 23, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> Very cute, but I'd pad the corners of the table in the picture. Someone last spring lost their rabbit when it hit its head on a corner when jumping off the sofa.




You mean the first picture? That's actually the edges of my IPad. It was being stupid and wouldn't let me do,anything with the pictures, so I took a picture of the picture on my phone. 

We do have a coffee table, but it's moved out of the way.


----------



## lauratunes12 (Sep 23, 2012)

CosmosMomma, she probably will grow a bit more, but I think her ears will stay about the same. She's a holland lop.


Charlie is so cute! I love his markings!


----------



## lauratunes12 (Oct 6, 2012)

So I just bought Faith cilantro, do you give them the whole thing or cut off part of the leaf?


----------



## JBun (Oct 6, 2012)

You could maybe give her one small sprig of cilantro or if that seems like too much then just try a leaf or two, then wait for a whole day and if her poops stay normal, give her another sprig, and then the next day another. If she seems to be doing ok and not getting soft poops then you can start giving her a little more, one in the morning and one at night, after a few days if her poop is still normal, maybe two sprigs in the morning and two at night. Just remember to introduce new things gradually, a little bit at a time, and you're less likely to cause problems with your rabbit. I hope she enjoys her cilantro. My buns love it


----------



## lauratunes12 (Oct 6, 2012)

I gave her one regular sprig, and two little tiny sprigs that fell out of the bunch when I was grabbing some. She LOVES it. She ate it all within a couple seconds, then sniffed around for more. I told her "Nope, no more, sorry babe." Then she got up on her hind feet and gave me a leaseplease: and a :bigtears: then a hnoyoudidnt: face and went and sat in the corner of the couch, really mad, for a couple minutes.


----------



## JBun (Oct 6, 2012)

Lol, what a funny girl. By the way, she is absolutely ADORABLE!


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Oct 7, 2012)

*I :heartbeat: Faith!!! She is soo cute! Is she orange? Lila gave birth to 2 kits on October 2nd and i'm hoping one of my baby bunnies is orange  I :heartbeat: her color!!!! *


----------



## lauratunes12 (Oct 7, 2012)

I didn't get very clear pictures, but we were told she was a cream. We're new at this, but from what I can tell, she is indeed a cream.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 7, 2012)

Faith is such a cutie. I love holland lops and her coloring and fantastic


----------



## lauratunes12 (Oct 10, 2012)

So I guess one of our dogs got into the laundry room(where Faith is) and this happened:






I'm just glad that Faith seems to be curious and that our dog isn't barking. Stella(the dog) usually just wants to play with animals, but she's so rough that we couldn't let them be together. That's why our 50 lb. dog and this 14 lb. dog can wrestle together. 

The last time they saw each other, it didn't go well. We put Faith in the dogs' cage, and Stella got really territorial, and started barking. Poor Faith was running around, ears back, then went and tried to hide in her little, half-eaten, log house.


----------



## lauratunes12 (Feb 11, 2013)

It's been forever since I've posted in here, but I finally got some good pictures the other day, so I thought I would show you all a bit of the princess herself. The poor girl also had to incur the wrath of my autistic stepbrother, who was being super naughty because it was just my stepsister and I watching him. Poor girl just sat in the corner, eyes wide, and would not move. I can only seem to post three pictures at a time, because after that all the pictures magically turn the same, but here they are!






I love head rubs!






Not impressed.






Did I hear something?


----------



## lauratunes12 (Feb 11, 2013)

I bought a fake rat to scare my parents(it worked, but that's a whole different story) and out of curiosity, I put it next to Faith. The little cutie chinned it then started grooming it. It's not going to happen, but I think the little turd would make a great momma. (Now I can only post one...?)


----------



## lauratunes12 (Feb 11, 2013)

Cleaning her face...


----------



## lauratunes12 (Feb 11, 2013)

This is her "please!" face.


----------

